# Password protected iPhones can be unlocked without a password



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[webquote="http://www.macworld.com/article/135236/2008/08/iphonepassword.html"]Private information stored in Apple's iPhone and protected by a lock code can be accessed by anyone with just a few button presses.

The iPhone, like most mobile phones, can be locked with a four-digit code, but where other phones in their locked state only permit calls to emergency service numbers such as 911 (in the U.S.), 999 (in the U.K.) and 112 (throughout Europe), a locked iPhone can be used to make a call to any number.
[/webquote]

An update is expected next month: http://www.macworld.com/article/135275/2008/08/iphoneflaw.html


----------

